

San Diego HN meetup is tonight 7:30pm-9:30pm Broadway Coffee in Kearny Mesa - jayliew
http://cses.ucsd.edu/wiki/index.php/San_Diego_Hacker_News_Meetup#Upcoming_Meetups
Please RSVP so that we get an accurate headcount: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=108889155819372&#38;index=1
======
pg
Would it be useful if I added features to HN to support meetups? If so, what
features?

~~~
iamelgringo
Yes. Please, yes.

I run Hackers and Founders, Silicon Valley and SF.
<http://hackersandfounders.com>. We've been going for around 2 years and have
around 900 members. About half come from HN, the other half through word of
mouth, or Meetup.com. I don't make any money off this, I just enjoy having a
beer, and geeking out with startup geeks every 2 weeks.

I also try to contact other people that post meetup listings on HN, and try
and help them get off the ground if I can. I've been in contact with meetups
in NY, Chicago, Indianapolis, Tel Aviv, and Wellington, NZ.

The churn on the front page is so great that unless you're in a major
metropolitan area, you're not going to get enough upvotes to have a meetup
posted. So, it would be helpful to those in non metropolitan areas to have a
venue to post their events in a place where it wouldn't fall off the front
page in 8 hours at best.

Honestly, just a simple "events" tag at the top of HN would be great, and
allow people a self-referencing post Ala "Ask HN:..." I think there's a big
demand from HN readers for something like this.

For instance, we just hosted a meetup for 6 guys coming in to SV from the UK
for a week to check the area out. The only reason that they knew about Hackers
and Founders was because our first event 2 years ago was a meetup before
startup school, and the organizer of the group came to the meetup before
startup school. The guys that came in were really cool, and I picked up a lot
of great ideas for my startup from them.

I try not to announce hackers and founders meetups here anymore much, because
I really don't want to pollute the front page with event listings. We have
events every 2-3 weeks, and I think it would be a pain in the ass for HN
readers to read event announcements from us every 2-3 weeks.

I'm pretty sure that Brennan that runs the Indianapolis meetup and Dave that
runs the NY meetup don't post here that often either. Brennan uses Meetup.com
and Dave uses a twitter feed + Anyvite. The Chicago meetup uses a Google
group.

~~~
daveambrose
Agreed regarding an "events" tab at the top of the page or even a way to call
out events on HN more so. There's certainly a lot of churn regarding news
stories, so I've typically used our own Twitter handle
(<http://twitter.com/hackersfounders>) to post updates from those who attend
and if we change the location (depending if it's rainy outside, we'll go
somewhere else other than Shake Shack). I'm also a HUGE fan of Anyvite to
organize all the invites.

~~~
Murkin
+1 On the event board idea. With some supportive upvotes we got the first HN
in TelAviv to around 40+ members.

Afterwards we weren't as lucky with timely upvotes (being a rather small
community) so I am relying on our existing 90 user Facebook page. Which
results in the exclusion of new members.

1) Would be nice if there was a place to post in advance and have it stick

2) Some way for events that were upvoted on that page to appear on the bottom
(or any other visible but not too prominent area) of the main HN page for
24-48 hours so all members can see.

3) Still keep some control, so people don't just post events and then change
their minds.

------
compumike
I've been to the last two meetups and they've been a lot of fun! Great people
and great conversation. Good mix of tech / biz / misc. If I remember
correctly, the HN group (10-15 people) ended up staying there 3-4 hours both
times (until the coffee shop owner wanted to close for the night!).

------
jayliew
Please RSVP so that we get an accurate headcount:
[http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=108889155819372&in...](http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=108889155819372&index=1)

------
dmpayton
It's a shame I'm feeling so shitty today, or I'd be going. I've been wanting
to go to the SD HN meetups for a few months now. :(

Also, how can I get prior notice of when the meetups are? I always here about
it day of, which is part of why I've never gone.

~~~
paulbaumgart
_Also, how can I get prior notice of when the meetups are?_

Sure, join the mailing list: <http://groups.google.com/group/sd-hackernews>

------
rezaman
This sounds pretty cool. I didn't realize San Diego had this many HN'ers.
Count me in.

------
alabut
I moved to SF from SD in late 05 and there wasn't much of a startup scene
outside of biology or wireless hardware. Has that changed much since? Any YC
alum down there?

~~~
henning
San Diego isn't too bad as far as general hacker stuff. We have a Ruby user
group that meets at UCSD, an agile/extreme programming group, and a Django
user group. Not too bad.

~~~
bdb27
I'd like to get a Scala users group added to this list. Any Scala users or
enthusiasts in San Diego?

~~~
tristan_juricek
I'm possibly interested in a Scala users group.

(Translation: I'm thinking of moving back to SD, we'll see in a couple of
weeks.)

I guess that means count me in as a "maybe", which might be good enough to
kick things off.

------
antimora
oh awesome - I live in San Diego.

------
aresant
I'm not making it but if any SD hackers or biz-dev folks are looking for a
start-up to join please give my thread a look ->
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1305342>

